# New to me Colchester Bantam mk1



## PaulDee

Hello everyone, i haven't used a lathe in almost 30 plus years until this year at a friend's place and remembered how much fun it was. So i went out and bought a Colchester Bantam mk1. At the time i had no idea what i was buying but i knew i couldnt pass it up for  $500 CAD. I cleaned it up a little and had it shipped home and made a little spot for it in the garage/shop. 

Thank you

Paul


----------



## Knobley

Nice!!  I have a Chipmaster (Bantam's big brother).  Wonderful machines. You'll love it.  Great price too.


----------



## PaulDee

Thanks Knobley. Where do we get parts for these things?


----------



## Knobley

Sorry for the tardy reply - haven't logged in for a while.  I think you may have to make the parts you need.  There are very few available in the U.S.  Not sure what it's like in Canada and the UK.


----------



## Nammar

Dear Paul,

What you have is a Colchester Bantam MK 1 - 800 with an imperial lead screw and quick change gearbox. Colchester made these machines with a few basic differences, being the two speed motor with 16oo designation and with a single speed motor with 800 designation. The 1600 and 800 designation of course refers to the spindle speed. They also made the Bantam MK 1 with the imperial Eagle or metric Condor quick change screw cutting gearboxes. Other differences were in the length of the lathe bed, being 20 or 30 inches between centres.

I have the Colchester Bantam MK 1 - 1600 with the metric Condor screw cutting gearbox and is 508 mm (20 inches) between centres made in 1974. There is a coolant pump  and small coolant tank on the rear of the machine. Mine came from a school, when the government decided that kids don't need to learn hand skills anymore, so has seen very little use and is in very good condition. My machine has every accessory that originally came with the lathe when delivered. If you need an operators manual for your machine, PM me and I'll send it to you.

You can find out more about your Colchester Bantam from the website www.Lathes.co.uk/bantam/index.html.

Looking at your lathe on the photo, it appears that the stop start lever is not connected to the apron, where it should be bolted and it appears that your Bantam is not fitted with the coolant pump. What other accessories came with your machine?

You have one of the best machines ever made in my humble opinion. Geoffrey.


----------

